
Facebook’s New Captcha Test: 'Upload a Clear Photo of Your Face' - rabboRubble
https://www.wired.com/story/facebooks-new-captcha-test-upload-a-clear-photo-of-your-face/
======
holografix
Seriously wtf. Very little trust in them deleting the photo. Very certain
they’ll use the photo to train a high quality ML model of your face to better
recognise you on ANY photo they find on the web.

~~~
rabboRubble
Same opinion. Total bullshit and I will not be doing it.

